
Every cryptocurrency is over-valued relative to Bitcoin - jstanley
http://incoherency.co.uk/blog/stories/cryptocurrencies-overvalued.html
======
jstanley
UPDATE: The maths here is actually wrong. The conclusion is wrong, and
actually, by the metric described, some cryptocurrencies _are_ under-valued
relative to Bitcoin.

Please ignore this article. I'll write a proper one ASAP.

Sorry.

New article is here: [http://incoherency.co.uk/blog/stories/google-trends-
cryptocu...](http://incoherency.co.uk/blog/stories/google-trends-
cryptocurrencies.html)

------
adamnemecek
Your hypothesis is fundamentally off.

~~~
jstanley
What's the fundamental flaw?

EDIT: My maths here is actually totally wrong, which invalidates the entire
post. I still don't know what the fundamental flaw in the hypothesis is
though.

~~~
adamnemecek
That google trends matters for this.

